# toast



## Riveritos

Hi everybody,
For the sliced toasted bread that you find in the supermarket, (also called rusk in english), I have 3 translations and I would like to know the difference among them and which one is used in the supermarkets:
شرائح خبيز محمص​بقسماط​نخب​​I hope ypu can help me
​


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum, Riveritos 

The third word نخب means toast as in the context of drinking.

As for بقسماط it's used in Egypt for a certain type to dry bread, in the form of "sticks" (for lack of a better word, sorry). 
Also, in Egypt, we use the English word "toast" توست for toast.

I think شرائح خبيز محمص or شرائح خبز محمص would be understood almost everywhere, but محمص is dry, while توست is not; in Egypt we say توست محمص .


----------



## Riveritos

*شكرا لك
Thank you, you have been very helpful.
*


----------



## elroy

I've never seen _already toasted_ bread at a supermarket. 

In English, it's not toast until you've toasted it, so what you get at the supermarket is simply "sliced bread" - شرائح خبز in Arabic.

"Toast" would then be خبز محمص.


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> I've never seen _already toasted_ bread at a supermarket.
> 
> In English, it's not toast until you've toasted it, so what you get at the supermarket is simply "sliced bread" - شرائح خبز in Arabic.
> 
> "Toast" would then be خبز محمص.



The original poster is referring to zwieback or this.


----------



## elroy

Oh, ok.  The title threw me off, and I had never heard of "rusk."

That would indeed be شرائح خبز محمص.


----------



## WadiH

We call sliced bread خبز توست, even when it's not actually toasted.


----------



## elroy

I assume you're referring to your dialect, because in MSA that's not the case.  In Palestinian Arabic, we say خبز فرنجي.


----------



## Josh_

Wadi Hanifa said:


> We call sliced bread خبز توست, even when it's not actually toasted.


Yes, that seems to be how it is used in Egyptian (from my experience) as  well, except for خبز it would be عيش, although the inclusion of عيش is optional.


----------



## Riveritos

This is very interesting. But now I'm a little confused about the word bread. What's the difference between  
 ?خبز and خبيز
If the second one is bread, what does exactly the first one mean? I have not been able to find it in the dictionary. Can I use either of them?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## xebonyx

Riveritos said:


> This is very interesting. But now I'm a little confused about the word bread. What's the difference between
> ?خبز and خبيز
> If the second one is bread, what does exactly the first one mean? I have not been able to find it in the dictionary. Can I use either of them?
> Thanks again for your help.



Do you mean خبيز  is the term that you can't  find in the dictionary? I think it's just a dialectal pronunciation of خبز.​


----------



## Riveritos

xebonyx said:


> Do you mean خبيز  is the term that you can't  find in the dictionary? I think it's just a dialectal pronunciation of خبز.​


So I would rather use خبز than خبيز
Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## Mahaodeh

xebonyx said:


> Do you mean خبيز is the term that you can't find in the dictionary? I think it's just a dialectal pronunciation of خبز.​


 
I don't think that's accurate, at least not everywhere; I understand خبيز as "baking", i.e. مصدر آخر مرادف للخَبْز. Compare: الخَبْز والطَبخ والعَجْن أو الخَبيز والطبيخ والعجين


----------



## djamal 2008

محمص is roasted, just like we do with coffee beans.
خبز مشوي Is what we use in Algeria.


----------



## xebonyx

Mahaodeh said:


> I don't think that's accurate, at least not everywhere;


I don't think I was basing it across the board....



> I understand خبيز as "baking", i.e. مصدر آخر مرادف للخَبْز. Compare: الخَبْز والطَبخ والعَجْن أو الخَبيز والطبيخ والعجين


 
Thanks for the information, I didn't know it had another maSdar.


----------



## elroy

djamal 2008 said:


> محمص is roasted, just like we do with coffee beans.
> خبز مشوي Is what we use in Algeria.


  In Palestinian Arabic, محمص is both "roasted" and "toasted," and مشوي is "grilled," so we do not say خبز مشوي.


----------



## Abu Rashid

What you've described (ie. rusks) certainly sounds like what is known in Egypt (perhaps other countries too) as بقسماط I actually just bought some today, in Australia, but imported from Syria, and it's simply called كعك or actually كعك حبة بركة because it has black seeds on it, which are called hubbat barakah.



> I've never seen _already toasted_ bread at a supermarket



In Egypt you can find it in most pretty much all supermarkets, and many sweet shops / bakeries. Quite a nice little snack with a cuppa tea.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you again.


----------



## djamal 2008

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, محمص is both "roasted" and "toasted," and مشوي is "grilled," so we do not say خبز مشوي.




مشوي= is charbroiled cooked under a flame whereas grilled is cooked under a hot plate.


----------



## elroy

djamal 2008 said:


> مشوي= is charbroiled cooked under a flame whereas grilled is cooked under a hot plate.


 To me, مشوي = grilled, and grilling does not have to be done using a hot plate.


----------



## Faylasoof

My Arab friends (mostly Iraqis) suggest   خبز محمّص for a <toast> in MSA.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> مشوي= is charbroiled cooked under a flame whereas grilled is cooked under a hot plate.



Although most grills today probably involve a hotplate, the actual meaning of the word is to cook over a fire, using a metal cage.


----------

